# The world feels 3D (yea!) but my mind feels 2D



## breach (Aug 31, 2014)

Anyone in recovery or recovered have a similar experience?

I'm coming out of a looong period of dp and can finally see the world as 3D. The depth and colour feel amazing. But I notice my thoughts and mind feel 2D. Like all my thinking is just a on flat wall. Will this go away also?

Thanks for any input. I do plan to write my story soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2014)

A lot of people recovering seem to have residual effects from DPD. It's no surprise, considering what your body and mind have just endured.

I usually tell those people to continue moving on and not to analyze their recovery. Awareness of recovering is still awareness of Depersonalization. It will dissipate over time!


----------



## breach (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks I needed to hear that. These residual effects will go away in time as well. Woop!

I actually had this for 10 years. (Maybe longer) so I'm just appreciating every new day!


----------



## cypriot (Jul 17, 2014)

same exact thing happening to me as well. I got out like one month ago but my thoughts are weird and My thoughts continiously get distracted because I think how normal humans would think usually.. ı dont know why but I am confused about how to think is this normal ? will it ever go away ? or is this some kind of another problem ? I cant quit looking around me and seeing world as 3d normal but it reminds me more of dp/dr why ?  I feel very well but I want to get rid of these thoughts :/


----------



## breach (Aug 31, 2014)

I think it's obsessive-thinking. Now that I can see 3D i'm still ruminating all day "is it 3D? is it more 3D now? is it still 3D?" .... just obsessively checking. I guess this is what I did when it was back in 2D-land ... "gosh this feel 2D. how weird does this feel? why does it feel like this? am I still in 2D" .... I forgot the word for it (higher cortex?), but I think this comes from the part of the brain that deals with questions and thinking. It's in still in overdrive. (much less than before ofcourse) so causing us to think this way. I realised when I am anxious during the day. Crowds etc. The obsessive thinking becomes worse. The guy from Linden Method said we get obsessive thoughts because our amygdala is over-triggered (thinks there is danger) and needs an outlet, so scans and assesses for risk (constantly), until ofcourse it is calmed down.

I guess to fix this would be... to get into a new habit of non-checking. And any thoughts that do not go away. Just reverse them. And dispel them. So if you're stuck on thinking "Am I normal? Is this how normal people think?" .... just re-habituate yourself to "I am normal. I've always been normal. I will be more normal then ever." Calming down your amygdala, in effect, re-assuring yourself, and hopefully further reduce depersonalisation symptoms.


----------

